# Pain Parlor



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Don't think I've seen many build pics of the Pain Parlor since it was re-popped so here's mine under construction. Sorry about the pic quality.










I've been working on this off and on for a few days. Mostly just the "machine" which looked like a good start to me but cries out to be finished. Mine will be a "re-animator" type device. I will add more plumbing and some electrical leads. The clear cylinder will be filled will some sort of glop. The test subject may be the included skeleton or perhaps something else.

I have a bunch of Evergreen tile board that I'd like to use for a ceramic tiled but decrepit lab for my experiments. That's my plan anyway. What are you doing with
your Pain Parlor or Gruesome Goodies?


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice modifications on the control panel, Rondo. On the instruction art that Jim Craig rendered, he also imagined more "workings" to it. 

Good to see the Feral Cat in there, too! :thumbsup:

Eager to see your progress on this build.


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

Looking good Rondo, love the extra's, great idea hope u post some more pics
when painted up:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Looks really cool. The clear tube is crying for something gross. Perhaps an Alien-esque baby incubator, like Alien 4? 

What a great and relatively easy mod! Sends the mind turning...heh...heh..heh.. 

:wave:


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks guys! I'm hoping that my posting will help me to finish the build. I've been on a roll lately of quitting halfway through. 

The Feral Cat has been watching over the workbench for a while. He's too cool not to put in the pic. 

Gaz. your lab is awesome. Mine will be perhaps a different era but hopefully similar.

kdaracal, I considered that, maybe some brains or something. but this time it will just be re-animator juice. The tube is a coin tube from the hobby shop.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

_



quitting halfway through

Click to expand...

_Seriously? Man, I'll be tuning into this one as often as possible! The tube alone has grabbed me.........:wave:


----------



## Mystic Colin (Mar 4, 2010)

Looking good. What are you using for the tubes and electrical wires?


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Now my mind is reeling. I sat down at my desk to pay bills. Now I'm posting here! I bet a guy could have tubes running from the machine to the skeleton and you could have tissue and sinew growing over the bones. The glop being a supply site. And a completed "failed" experiment slithering around in the cage. Sorry, Rondo. I'll stop now........I suppose I should get meds......

:freak: :roll: :freak:


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Colin, the hoses on top right now are round sewing elastic. It is just knotted in place now. It comes in a couple different sizes. I've not used it before and I'm a little worried that paints and even time might have a bad effect on the rubber inside. But it has such a nice braided hose texture that I gotta try it. Probably seal it with thinned white glue and see what happens. I'll also use some brass wire and some insulated electrical wire (as hoses). Maybe some round styrene. Some thin copper armature wire as leads to the subject.

kdaracal, I'm glad it's not just me! That is along the lines of what I'm thinking although scupting the growing tissue is probably beyond me. I was picturing a cool incinerator in the wall lined up with the work table for "failures". Guess I've had a bad experience with doctors. 

Made a hydraulic pump to go under the cylinder this morning.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Snip


Rondo said:


> I was picturing a cool incinerator in the wall lined up with the work table for "failures". Guess I've had a bad experience with doctors.
> 
> .


snip

Maybe something along the lines of this?


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Very similar. So it MUST be a good idea. That is a nice set up! :thumbsup:


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

VERY COOL -- look forward to more progress pics.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Rondo and Hunch: beautiful work! I'm really looking forward to your progress on these. I am slowly but surely getting my Pain Parlor together. Alas, it's a "right out of the box" build (though I may use a glow wash on the floor).
thanks for sharing.


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

Great work!:thumbsup:


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Isn't that kit... The PARTS PIT from Monster Scenes Limited ??


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Yes it is , but I wouldn't want to steal any of Rondos thunder. That monster machine's lookin' KILLER!!


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Hunch, don't worry about that! As slowly as I work, someone needs help carry this thread.  And I'd like to know more about the kit. So feel free to discuss. Wish my current budget included a Parts Pit.

I've gotten a little work done this week but not enough to warrant a new pic. Can't find a detail part that is here somewhere. Imagine that. Some may have noticed that I am working on the little pull out sideboard of my desk. I really need to clean up.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Actually, that pic is just the kits stuck in my basement window. Been waiting for the Pain Parlor release so I did not have to ruin my original. In other words Rondo, I think you'll beat me to the finish line with all the other projects I have going.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Got a little work done this week. Designing as I go so it's not fast. 



















Added a pump on the side of the unit and a fan and motor mount on the opposite side. Added some wiring to the solenoids on top. Hope others will share their work as well!

Oh, I tried the white glue on a scrap of elastic cord. It really fixes the "hose" in place and hopefully will protect the rubber from paint solvents. Doesn't seem to have hurt the texture much.


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

Looking better & better Rondo, love the detail
:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks Gaz. Been playing with the camera and think I've got some better pics:




























All that white plastic is hard to photograph.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Groovy! All the added gizzmos really make it pop. Looks like you've got a winner there, and please keep the updates coming (Can you tell I like lab stuff? lol)!


----------



## whitewarrior (Nov 29, 2008)

Nice work! Where did the cat and cage come from? Thanks. Terry


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks guys and this should take you to the Goodies which are very nice indeed.

http://www.monsterscenes.net/gg_store.htm

Great service, excellent kits.


----------



## whitewarrior (Nov 29, 2008)

How I missed them I don't. I have to remember to keep my eye's open!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Keeps getting better and better, Rondo! Awesome work!


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Been working on the patient a bit. I like the skeleton generally. Actually I'm amazed that such a good skeleton can be made with so few pieces, but the skull was a bit too stoic so I switched to a Verlinden one and added a tongue and bug eyes of epoxy and wire. 



















This guy will be plumbed to the machine, being brought back to life (sort of) and he will not be happy about it. I splashed some paint in the recesses to guage the mods. The eyes will be adjusted some. Wish I had those Dencomm instructions for articulating the skeleton but I'm winging it.


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

Rondo said:


> Wish I had those Dencomm instructions for articulating the skeleton but I'm winging it.


Yes, we need to publish Ed Repka's articulation instructions. Thanks for the patience (and "patients") in the meantime. We'll publish here when the info is up at MonsterScenes.net.

Won't be long now...


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

Fantastic idea Rondo :thumbsup: that skeleton looks great,
looking foword to seeing more of your lab scene:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## whitewarrior (Nov 29, 2008)

When I grow up I want mine to look just like his!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Fabulous! I love how the "tissue" shows through the transparent skull around the nose and cheeks. Or is that just a paint wash? 

The tongue is expressive and bizarre. This is quickly going from a kiddy kit to a seriously creepy build!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

> This guy will be plumbed to the machine, being brought back to life (sort of) and he will not be happy about it.



Everyone has to go through a few growing pains!!!

:tongue:


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks guys! white warrior, I assume you mean his tongue. Yeah, I suppose there's some wishful thinking on my part as well. kdaracal, that's just where I wiped the red off the bare resin. I had to get some color in there as the tongue was clear epoxy and I couldn't tell if the shape and placement were OK or not. I've given the skull a coat of white since then but not much else. Should make some headway this weekend.

Man, I'm impressed by Yasutoshi's skeleton. He got pretty much the look I want even using the kit skull. Hope mine looks half as nice.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Well, dang, now I'm gonna have to pick up another skeleton so I can do something suitably demented to it too...


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Got some work done last weekend and finally took some pics.



















I modified the table a bit. Got some base paint on. I see a little more cleanup to do on skully and I'll get to the real painting. Would have like to get a more animated look out of the skeleton but sometimes you just give it your best shot... I need to get out and find some resin tint so I can fill the tube with reanimator goo. Still working out the color scheme for the control panel.

I got some cool stuff from Tom Parker at Cult of Personality which will figure in prominantly. More details next time!


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Thats really looking the biz Rondo. Superb.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Rondo,

Love the mods you've made! It really brings this kit "to life"! LOL!

Keep up the great work!:thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

VERY cool John! Look forward to the next round of pics. :thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## whitewarrior (Nov 29, 2008)

Me too ! It's really looking good.


----------



## djmadden99 (Dec 23, 2008)

That is going to be a great scene when it's done. Looking forward to the next set of pictures.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I like the bolts in the cranium. Creepy weird. Keeps the pics coming!


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks guys! kdaracal, those are fittings for hoses which will connect the bony one to the machine. Got a lot of painting to do first though.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Rondo said:


> Thanks guys! kdaracal, those are fittings for hoses which will connect the bony one to the machine. Got a lot of painting to do first though.


Oh, cool. Pumping him fill of brain goo! great idea! 

Hey, remember that movie ( maybe Hellraiser?) where that actor (villain from the Dirty Harry movie) was being slowly re-animated glop by glop? And toward the end of the process, slowed down so you had to look at him with no skin for half the movie? I never understood that plot, but it was creepy as heck.

That's what this makes me think of.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Yeah kdaracal, that was a cool scene. Pretty good effects for the time.

Here's one of the pieces that I got from Tom at Cult of Personality. The tray of "goods" comes with a conversion kit called "The Operation" but Tom mentioned that he might offer it seperately as well. 



















All parts in the set are very well sculpted and cast. :thumbsup: Service was excellent also. I'm only afraid that my painting is not what it could be. 

I used Baremetal foil on the tray and tools as an experiment. I see it still needs burnished down around the sides of the tray. Macro is great. (The pic is about 4X actual size). I painted the brain with Testors Euro gray then tried some red oil paint with Turpenoid. I didn't get the effect I expected so I tried some Tamiya tranparent red acrylic which I liked. I'll do a little more with it but that's pretty close to what I wanted.

Thanks again to Tom. He'll give you more than your moneys worth.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Wow John, that looks great! I know the foill gave you a hard time, maybe Alclad paint would be easier. I have yet to paint one of these up, and I've been producing them for a few months now. I LOVE that clear Tamiya red, I use it all the time. BTW, I was going through some boxes last night and I found an old McFarlane figure of the Headless Horseman from Tim Burton's "Sleepy Hollow". It includes an optional skullhead (featuring the filed down teeth of Walken's Hessian character) and it is about the perfect size for the MS skeleton, abit larger than the kit skull. I may mold it to make a few copies; if I do, I will send one your way.
Tom


----------



## whitewarrior (Nov 29, 2008)

Hey Mr Rondo, looking better all the time. It is REALLY going to be something when finished! I do not know who it is you are talking about (Tom) and can't find a link. Can you help me out and pass along some info? Thanks...........................Terry


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

whitewarrior, Tom is Tom Parker and he runs Cult of Personality products. AKA Bwain no more. See the posting before yours. 

Bwain, errr Tom, the Horseman skull sounds great. I'll have to look that one up. I have more than a few McFarlanes that I thought would be excellent to pull a mold from but I never seem to get them out of the package. I thought about Alclad but I've never used it and this foil was laying around... I almost went with a sickly green on the tray. Black would be interesting too. Decisions, decisions....


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

John; I will try and shoot a pic tomorrow of the McFarlane part next to the Moebius part and post it here. White Warrior; I do not have a website, but culttvman.com carries ALOT of my parts, or you can email me at [email protected]. 
THANKS!
Tom


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Ok, as promised, here is a pic of the McFarlane HH skull. It was difficult to get a good exposure on both parts, but you can definitely see the conversion potential here!
Tom


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

That is a creepy skull. More expressive than the kit part and for that matter, it looks more anatomicly correct. For sure, keep me in mind if you cast some of those.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Spent a couple of days sick including the longest night of my life :drunk: but I'm back at it. The first attempt at filling the cylinder with epoxy was not perfect. 5 min epoxy in a large quantity apparently becomes 2 min epoxy. Redid that, and have been painting some parts. Started some washes this morning. Oh, after some experimenting, I got some Alumilite resin dye which mixed well with epoxy. Extremely strong stuff, there's very little in my cylinder of epoxy.




















Lots more to do but it's taking shape.


----------



## Molemento Pete (Mar 27, 2002)

This is looking awesome!!


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks Pete! I'm going to save space in my scene for a "Scream Queen" as a shocked bystander. Maybe I'll let Vickie stand in for now but I hope you realize that project. She would be a great addition to the series. :thumbsup:


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Yeah, whoever does a Scream Queen will need a wheelbarrow to take the money to the bank!


----------



## Molemento Pete (Mar 27, 2002)

While I won't commit to a time frame for release, I will say the Scream Queen is back on the "operating table".


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

Love the way this scene is coming, those little added bits look fantastic,
just noticed the wheel on the side of the table :thumbsup::thumbsup:

And yes i agree, it would look even better if the scream queen was looking on
:wave:


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks Gaz! The wheel was leftover from the Airfix Beam Engine kit which is pretty cool itself. Thought I'd work it into a monster scene someday as well.

Glad to hear there's hope for the Scream Queen. Hopefully as a regular item as opposed to a very limited release. I always seem to miss out on those.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

The cylinder looks fantastic. Was the white-ish stuff around the goo's surface intentional? It looks like bubbles that you might find in a solution like that--burbling away.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Yeah, kdaracal, that's what I was thinking. Considered putting the cylinder under pressure while it cured to eliminate all bubbles but a) The bubbles kinda make sense and b) I'd probably not get the cylinder level and the epoxy would set up "crooked". :freak: I'm building a workbench for the Doc right now. Not much to show yet.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Rondo said:


> Yeah, kdaracal, that's what I was thinking. Considered putting the cylinder under pressure while it cured to eliminate all bubbles but a) The bubbles kinda make sense and b) I'd probably not get the cylinder level and the epoxy would set up "crooked". :freak: I'm building a workbench for the Doc right now. Not much to show yet.


Great! I was trying to figure it. Maybe an empty syringe injecting air? 

But, alas, a happy accident!


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Rondo, I love what you are doing with this build! Really inspirational stuff. 

I have a tip for painting brains that I thought I might share. I've just finished work on some H.P. Lovecraft monsters for a board game I bought earlier this year. The Mi-Go miniatures are holding a head in one claw and the freshly removed brain in the other. I painted the brain with a Citadel medium (fortress) grey, then washed it with 'Baal Red' ink. The ink ran into the crennelations beautifully and gave the whole thing a red sheen while allowing the base colour to show through. 

The serendipity of the whole thing happened when I dipped the figure in Pledge One Go (Future). The ink was liquified again and ran thinner over the brain. The end result looks quite realistic. 

Bear in mind I am working on a 28mm miniature, but the technique should work as well on a larger scale. The Baal Red ink is a perfect colour for the job and goes on beautifully. For dried blood, I use Citadel Scab Red which has a dark, crusty look to it. The paints are a bit more expensive than other brands but worth it for the effect. 

I'll try and get some pics up so you can see the end result.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Glad someone gave this thread a bump! Cool!


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Hey guys! Ozy, glad you like this creepy scene, although it hasn't progressed much lately. I was giving the skeleton a wash of burnt sienna and think I went too far. Have to decide how to proceed from here. For now, he's watching me build a car model.



OzyMandias said:


> The serendipity of the whole thing happened when I dipped the figure in Pledge One Go (Future). The ink was liquified again and ran thinner over the brain. The end result looks quite realistic.


Yeah, I'd wager a lot of us would like to see that. It's great when a little experimentation yields a new technique.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

> _Have to decide how to proceed from here. _


Dip him in boiling acid! Boowahahah!!!


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

kdaracal said:


> Dip him in boiling acid! Boowahahah!!!


That would be a little weird dont cha think?:freak:.............Just kidding!!!!! :jest: BWAHAHAHA!
That's probably where he'll end up (in the purple stuff) but I'll try to drybrush my way out first. Whenever his turn comes up again....


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Still think this would be a great add on kit for Dencomm... the Pain Parlor Deluxe!


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Sounds good to me! Could use more developement of course. And many builders are going to want original Aurora style with no "enhancements". Others of us though...


----------



## usmcdriver (Feb 5, 2012)

where did you get all your scrap built supplies at ?


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Hey USMCDriver. You dug pretty deep to find this build. I had all but forgotten it.

I am really lucky to still have 2 local hobby shops that are well stocked with Evergreen plastic stock. 

Bwain No More is a member here and supplied some cool detail parts from his line of resin products.

I used a Verlinden skull on the skeleton instead of the kit part. The eyeballs are drops of epoxy on the end of a wire. The new Dencomm release of the skeleton kit has optional skulls which look like a big improvement.

I stuck this build in my display case a while back as is. Someday I'll build a lab around it.

Hope this answers your question.


----------



## usmcdriver (Feb 5, 2012)

what did you use for the vat on the left side of it and what size acessories from verlinden did you use.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

The "glass" jar is a plastic tube made for coin collectors, cut down a bit and filled with epoxy and some dye.

IIRC, the Verlinden skulls are listed as 120mm to 150mm scale. You get several of them for a decent price.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Well done! Comming along great!


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks Otto!


----------



## Phibes (Jan 13, 2009)

I half forgot about this thread from last year but just now saw that it has resurfaced. I love the mods that you've made and hope that you are able to post some new photos soon. 
Great job! :thumbsup: Keep on going!

Bill Harrison


----------

